# Times for our riders today please?



## pistolpete (9 August 2012)

I saw them somewhere yesterday and know t's threeish, anyone have the running order please?


----------



## Spiderman (9 August 2012)

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/dressage-individual/phase=eqx001100/index.html


----------



## PippiPony (9 August 2012)

3.20 Laura
3.30 Carl
3.40 Adelinde
3.50 Charlotte


----------



## connieconvert (9 August 2012)

Many Thanks Spiderman,

I shall be outside all morning then tv this afternoon.......aaah bliss.


----------



## Daffodil (9 August 2012)

thank you!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2012)

anyone know the time for Rubi?  Is there a list somewhere?

*please be after 1pm* 


eta, bang on 1pm, how quick can I kick my student out?  Probably not quite that quick!  bummer


----------



## PippiPony (9 August 2012)

1pm exactly


----------

